# Oregon seeks to undo racism in mathematics



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-education-math-white-supremacy

I really feel sorry for the students and society. Where will the scientists and doctors come from?

Will there be anything that remains that the left doesn't consider racist or white supremacy??!!

Cancel culture is our doom.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)




----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Great video, I didn't see the punch line coming.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Great video, I didn't see the punch line coming.


I did when I first saw it......... but her answer was wrong. She's off by $19,980,000.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Tell a lie often enough and loud enough.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Math is a freakin' absolute. It is a common language! Humans could communicate with aliens using math.

Whoever came up with this and/or goes along with it should be charged with child abuse.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Made me chucckle


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I must have missed the class were they taught that 2+2=4 was racist. Math is a universal language. It can't possibly be racist. Only a demented liberal mind could conjure up that sort of twisted reasoning.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

1skrewsloose said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-education-math-white-supremacy
> 
> I really feel sorry for the students and society. Where will the scientists and doctors come from?
> 
> ...


The ones that want to be scientists and doctors and technicians, will simply go around this, and learn math another way.The math is still there ready to be learned, and it will be taught, one way or another.

I kept looking for an Onion reference, a gag line somewhere, to tell me that it was a spoof. It wasn't there.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pir8fan said:


> I must have missed the class were they taught that 2+2=4 was racist. Math is a universal language. It can't possibly be racist. Only a demented liberal mind could conjure up that sort of twisted reasoning.


It's not geocentrically racist, but our math is certainly 'specieist'. Meaning, we use base 10 (decimal). With this system, 3+9=12. But in base 12 (duodecimal), 3+9=10. So aliens that use the duodecimal system would be insulted by our math.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

But wait, there's more!

https://www.breitbart.com/politics/...chool-celebrate-angela-davis-black-communism/



> Whistleblower documents revealed a Philadelphia elementary school, ranked as one of the worst-performing schools in Pennsylvania, forced fifth graders to act out a "Black Power" rally in honor of radical Marxist Angela Davis and to celebrate "black communism."


It seems the public education system is getting paid to destroy the nation.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Same old crap, kids spend approx 1/3 of time in school, 1/3 at home, and 1/3 sleeping, but its white man's fault they don't learn?


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Johnny doesn’t have to learn math because that’s racist.
Johnny gets accepted into college because to not accept him would be racist.
Johnny graduates with an engineering degree because to not award the degree would be racist.
Johnny gets a job with an engineering firm because not hiring Johnny would be racist.
Johnny designs a bridge because to not assign Johnny to the project would be racist.
The bridge gets built and collapses under load killing hundreds of people all because Johnny didn’t learn racist math.
MSM fails to report on the disaster because to do so would be racist.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Once chromosomes became meaningless, why stop there?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If you have 20 rocks at $20 a peace. How much do you have after taxes when you sell them . $400 home don't pay not taxes.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Chiefster23 said:


> Johnny doesn't have to learn math because that's racist.
> Johnny gets accepted into college because to not accept him would be racist.
> Johnny graduates with an engineering degree because to not award the degree would be racist.
> Johnny gets a job with an engineering firm because not hiring Johnny would be racist.
> ...


Mind if I plagiarize that?


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If you take a close look at the entire picture of what is going on in almost every aspect of media, entertainment, education, politics, etc., they are (and have been for several years) trying to elevate the roll black society plays in the U.S and diminish the roll of the whites. That push is on steroids now.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Robie said:


> Mind if I plagiarize that?


By all means, be my guest!


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

WOW, and Tourest thinks He's Crazy !!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Those hell holes like Philly generate ignorant racist kids.

They think because they are black that they are something special, when they are nothing but a drag on society.

Philly like other predominantly black cities are dangerous places for blacks and whites.

A long time ago, I had a job interview scheduled with a company called Aircraft Armaments Inc.

They are in Baltimore Md. a racial and political sister to Philly.

The job was R+D engineering high frequency fire aircraft cannons.

I pulled into the motel about 6:00 PM and went in and registered, dumped my stuff in the room.

The motel was about a 1/4 mile from the plant.

Went out to find some restaurant to eat in, every place I encountered had no white people in it.

I was given an eye F**K by everyone of the patrons that saw me and those outside threw crap at my Corvette.

That was only one of a few occasions that I said "shit it don't have enough ammo on me".

I was carrying a Walther PPK/s with two spare mags and 400 miles from home.

Back to motel, grabbed a couple of doughnuts and a coffee and went to my room.

Left there at about 7:00 AM, headed right back here.

Now we white people are always accused of racism, let me tell you they were the most racist bastards I could ever encounter.

The incident just made me "like" blacks even more.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Back Pack Hack said:


> It's not geocentrically racist, but our math is certainly 'specieist'. Meaning, we use base 10 (decimal). With this system, 3+9=12. But in base 12 (duodecimal), 3+9=10. So aliens that use the duodecimal system would be insulted by our math.


I'll worry about that when the aliens arrive. Until they show up, its the universal language for the known universe. We'll see about the aliens later.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Pir8fan said:


> I'll worry about that when the aliens arrive. Until they show up, its the universal language for the known universe. We'll see about the aliens later.


You'd better worry.... we pissed 'em off using base 10 math...........


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

I'm surprised they even teach math anymore in schools. Wouldn't think they would have time with all the other trendy stuff in the curriculum. Maybe they fit it in between ""Advanced Wokeness 201" and "How to be a Professional Victim 103".

I shall retire to bedlam. 

Godspeed.


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

You think they teach math today? Ask any high school student to do a square root without a calculator. THEY CAN’T! Hell, half of them can’t do basic multiplication and division.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Math? Just watch some teenager try to make simple change for cash. If not for the register they'd be lost.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Math? Just watch some teenager try to make simple change for cash. If not for the register they'd be lost.


Even WITH a register, they get lost. At McDonalds, the monitor not only tells them how much change is due, but how many 10s, 5s, 1s, quarters, dimes, nickels and pennies they should get back. Yet, there's some that can't figure _that_ out.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

You're kidding right? The register tells them how many of whatever to give back?


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> You're kidding right? The register tells them how many of whatever to give back?


Nope. I've seen it.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Talk about the dumbing down of society.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

1skrewsloose said:


> Talk about the dumbing down of society.


There's a reason why some cash registers don't have coin trays and dispense the coins into a cup for you to reach into.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

These were the math questions from an 1895 8th grade math test in Kansas. The other areas of the test are at the link.
https://www.grandfather-economic-report.com/1895-test.htm

Arithmetic (Time, 1.25 hours)
1. Name and define the Fundamental Rules of Arithmetic.
2. A wagon box is 2 ft. deep, 10 feet long, and 3 ft. wide. How many bushels of wheat will it hold?
3. If a load of wheat weighs 3942 lbs., what is it worth at 50cts. per bu, deducting 1050 lbs. for tare?
4. District No. 33 has a valuation of $35,000. What is the necessary levy to carry on a school seven months at $50 per month, and have $104 for incidentals?
5. Find cost of 6720 lbs. coal at $6.00 per ton.
6. Find the interest of $512.60 for 8 months and 18 days at 7 percent.
7. What is the cost of 40 boards 12 inches wide and 16 ft. long at $.20 per inch?
8. Find bank discount on $300 for 90 days (no grace) at 10 percent.
9. What is the cost of a square farm at $15 per acre, the distance around which is 640 rods?
10.Write a Bank Check, a Promissory Note, and a Receipt.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Robie said:


> These were the math questions from an 1895 8th grade math test in Kansas. The other areas of the test are at the link.
> https://www.grandfather-economic-report.com/1895-test.htm
> 
> Arithmetic (Time, 1.25 hours)
> ...


1. Felicia and Germaine. N we don't play by no rules.
2. 28 minutes
3. 4.5 gallons
4. 72 Miles per Hour
5. 2½ cups
6. 56°F
7. 37.133333 cubic inches
8. Da bank ain't got no money.... I stoled it all last week.
9. I don't hang around with squares.... especially when day be farmers.
10. 








Now gimme mo free chit.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

1skrewsloose said:


> https://www.foxnews.com/us/oregon-education-math-white-supremacy
> 
> I really feel sorry for the students and society. Where will the scientists and doctors come from?
> 
> ...


The Devil Children seem to winning this brawl.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

1skrewsloose said:


> You're kidding right? The register tells them how many of whatever to give back?


 He is right, the register does break it down for the operators.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Lemme guess, there's pictures of currency so they know what to give in change.


----------

